# 

## kemot_p

Witam. Będę miał nad poddaszem strop wykonany z żelbetu i dziurawki. Zaplanowałem ocieplić go styropianem (warstwą 20 cm) i dodatkowo 15 cm wełny pomiędzy krokwie. Majster namawia mnie jednak na pianę. Co o tym sądzicie? Jak z żywotnością obydwu rozwiązań, odpornością na gryzonie, ptaki? Na dachu będzie blacha, czy więc wytworzona tam wysoka temperatura nie zaszkodzi piance? A może zamiast styropianu pianka i dodatkowo wełna pomiędzy krokwie?

----------


## Kemotxb

Też będę miał piankę PUR na betonowym stropie nad poddaszem, bardziej ze względu na to że nic innego się położyć nie da, ale mniejsza o to. Pianka jest żywotna, owszem traci powoli swoje właściwości izolacyjne (lambde) ale są producenci którzy deklarują jej trwałość na minimum 25 lat. Co do gryzoni to trudno powiedzieć, bo włażą wszędzie zarówno w styropian jak i w wełnę to i pewnie w piankę wlezą. Tej PUR jeszcze nie miałem więc nie wiem jak miękka jest, ale ta PIR jest tak twarda i zbita że gryzoń w tym siedział nie będzie, może i PUR będzie równie niesmaczna dla niechcianych gości. Jeden problem z pianką jest taki że pali się dość dobrze, trzeba robić podłogę na strychu żeby jej nie deptać, jest wrażliwa na UV,  z zalet to to że świetnie uszczelnia i izoluje w sposób ciągły bez mostków, nie pęka, cenowo wychodzi podobnie jak dobry styropian, szybko się ją kładzie, no i masz pełną gwarancję ... ponoć nawet 15 lat, na wełnę i styropian nie dostaniesz nawet 1/3 tego czasu  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

To na jaką się zdecydowałeś - PUR, czy PIR, otwarto czy zamkniętokomórkową?
Cenowo tematu nie zgłębiałem, narazie szukam jakiś materiałów informujących o "trzymaniu" parametrów w czasie. Na pewno ocieplenie pianą będzie dokładniejsze niż styropianem, biorąc pod uwagę nierówności lanych skosów. Stosując piankę zamkniętokomórkową mógłbym zmniejszyć dystans pomiędzy stropem a krokwiami i mieć mniejsze szpalety w oknach.

----------


## Kemotxb

Zamkniętokomórkowa nie nadaje się do skosów niestety ze względu na to że nie przepuszcza wody ani pary wodnej, tym bardziej nie zaleca się jej podawać na konstrukcję drewnianą dachu. Owszem byłaby lepsza, bo mniejszą grubość warstwy można zastosować, no i jest twarda na tyle że śmiało można po niej chodzić, chociaż podłoga i tak by musiała być, niestety jej cena powala bo kosztuje dwa razy tyle co otwarta. Tak więc na strop i skosy pianka otwartokomórkowa PUR, grubość ok 25 cm. Nie wiem jak dokładnie ceny teraz, ale pod koniec zeszłego roku za ocieplenie stropu 120 mkw pianką kwota pln była zbliżona do ceny styropianu z robocizną. PIankę masz szybciej i dokładniej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie wiem jak dokładnie ceny teraz, ale pod koniec zeszłego roku za ocieplenie stropu 120 mkw pianką kwota pln była zbliżona do ceny styropianu z robocizną. PIankę masz szybciej i dokładniej.


To musiałaby być bardzo droga robocizna przy styropianie. Pod koniec zeszłego roku sobie liczyłem do izolacji PnG i stropu. ZK 0,022 mi wycenili jedni na 10zł/cm/m2 inni na 17zł/cm/m2. OK 0,037 (czyli całkiem porównywalne z wełną czy słabym styropianem) - 2,7-2,9zł/cm/m2

Dla stropu w moim domu to wygląda tak (tylko piana razem z robocizną - więc do innych opcji trzeba dołożyć koszt ekipy lub własnej pracy):


A co do ciągłości i cudowności piany -  to w realu nie wygląda to tak różowo. Niedawno o tym np. pisała w swoim dzienniku:




> Jakieś pomniejsze detale do poprawy też zakodowałam, żeby wszystko chłopakom pokazać przed ponownym natryskiem.


Polecam kliknąć w ikonkę po prawej stronie nicka na początku cytatu i poczytać okoliczne posty i pooglądać inne zdjęcia.

----------


## Kemotxb

To ile tej piany chciałeś dać że wyszło aż 16 tys zł ? wg wyliczeń to 50 cm. Dla przykładu 100 mkw to masz 100x2,9x50 =14500 zł. Za 25 cm masz ok 7500 zł ... to chyba dobra cena ?

----------


## Kaizen

> To ile tej piany chciałeś dać że wyszło aż 16 tys zł ? wg wyliczeń to 50 cm. Dla przykładu 100 mkw to masz 100x2,9x50 =14500 zł. Za 25 cm masz ok 7500 zł ... to chyba dobra cena ?


40cm x 142,5m2 x 2,9zł/cm/m2 = 16530 zł.

Strop mam też na ścianach, które nie liczą się do PU jak również nad wejściem do domu - więc jest trochę większa powierzchnia, niż PU.

Masz porównane ceny i opór różnych rozwiązań. Cena/opór nie zmieni się w innych domach.

----------


## kemot_p

> Tak więc na strop i skosy pianka otwartokomórkowa PUR, grubość ok 25 cm. Nie wiem jak dokładnie ceny teraz, ale pod koniec zeszłego roku za ocieplenie stropu 120 mkw pianką kwota pln była zbliżona do ceny styropianu z robocizną. PIankę masz szybciej i dokładniej.


Ja dałbym 20cm tej pianki pod krokwie, a między krokwie jeszcze 15 cm wełny zamiast ciągnąć pianką do samego deskowania/membrany (jeszcze nie wiem co wybiorę). Do ocieplenia wg projektu będzie tylko 90 mkw, więc koszt nawet wyższy niż styropianem mnie nie przeraża. Priorytetem jest szczelne ocieplenie, a biorąc pod uwagę nierówność betonu na skosach, zabawy z docinaniem styropianu przy murłacie i inne trudne miejsca wybór pianki wydaje się dobry (dwóch wykonawców lanych skosów namawiało mnie na piankę). Ciągle mało jest informacji jak pianką "trzyma" parametry w czasie, bo to jest z mojej perspektywy najistotniejsze.

----------


## Kemotxb

> 40cm x 142,5m2 x 2,9zł/cm/m2 = 16530 zł.
> 
> Strop mam też na ścianach, które nie liczą się do PU jak również nad wejściem do domu - więc jest trochę większa powierzchnia, niż PU.
> 
> Masz porównane ceny i opór różnych rozwiązań. Cena/opór nie zmieni się w innych domach.


No to nie wiem jakby nie liczyć to coś drogo wychodzi. Jakaś duża ta różnica się zrobiła. Pomiędzy wełną a pianką to lekko 9 tys zł ... nie wiem czemu mnie wychodziło o wiele mniej. Za cały strop u mnie czyli 120 mkw warstwa nie mniej niż 25 cm kwota wyszła ok 8 tys zł. Przeliczałem do tego styropian i wyszło mi ok 6 tys za same płyty (30 cm 0,035) a do tego doliczyć trzeba koszty robocizny, klej, siatkę, szlichtę i bez mała kwota była bliska tym 8 tys zł. Może coś źle wyliczyłem ale myślę że kwota 8 tys z robocizną za w sumie dobre ocieplenie to chyba jest ok  :wink:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ja dałbym 20cm tej pianki pod krokwie, a między krokwie jeszcze 15 cm wełny zamiast ciągnąć pianką do samego deskowania/membrany (jeszcze nie wiem co wybiorę). Do ocieplenia wg projektu będzie tylko 90 mkw, więc koszt nawet wyższy niż styropianem mnie nie przeraża. Priorytetem jest szczelne ocieplenie, a biorąc pod uwagę nierówność betonu na skosach, zabawy z docinaniem styropianu przy murłacie i inne trudne miejsca wybór pianki wydaje się dobry (dwóch wykonawców lanych skosów namawiało mnie na piankę). Ciągle mało jest informacji jak pianką "trzyma" parametry w czasie, bo to jest z mojej perspektywy najistotniejsze.


Możesz zadzwonić do jakiegoś przedstawiciela producentów pianki na Polskę i dopytać o parametry np Purinova

----------


## Kaizen

> a do tego doliczyć trzeba koszty robocizny, klej, siatkę, szlichtę i bez mała kwota była bliska tym 8 tys zł. Może coś źle wyliczyłem ale myślę że kwota 8 tys z robocizną za w sumie dobre ocieplenie to chyba jest ok


Klej, siatka i szlichta to po co? Ja myślałem, że szaleję że chcę wiatroizolację położyć na wełnie, żeby kurz i syf nie wnikały tak łatwo (góra 300zł). Styropianu bym niczym nie przykrywał i nie kleił licząc na niezmienność działania grawitacji.
Robocizna - owszem. Kosztuje. U mnie moją pracę i mojego ojca, bo murłatę obrabiamy styropianem. Ekipie bym tego nie zlecił, bo żeby to zrobić  dobrze trzeba poświęcić dużo czasu i dokładności o myśleniu nie wspominając. To był dla mnie spory argument za pianą (chociaż nie wart takich pieniędzy). Ale obaliła go Anna.

Piana to jedyna pozycja w moim zestawieniu z robocizną - bo do innych opcji nie szukałem ekip, więc nie znam cen. Ale przy takiej różnicy jak widać w arkuszu to nawet najdroższa robocizna nie zniweluje jej.

----------


## Kemotxb

Hm a taką stronę znalazłem z kalkulatorem 
http://www.compactizolacje.pl/ociepl...iuretanowa-pur
Jakieś sensowne te wyliczenia ?

----------


## kemot_p

Im więcej czytam, tym bardziej przekonuje mnie pianka, różnica w koszcie akceptowalna, a ryzyko błędów wykonawczych wydaje się mniejsze. 
@Kemotxb, na moim miejscu dałbyś 35 cm pianki czy 20 pianki + 15 wełny?

----------


## Kaizen

> Hm a taką stronę znalazłem z kalkulatorem 
> http://www.compactizolacje.pl/ociepl...iuretanowa-pur
> Jakieś sensowne te wyliczenia ?


Jakaś ściema marketingowa. Brak parametrów. OK ma bardzo podobną lambdę do wełny. Więc tyle samo oszczędzisz na ogrzewaniu przy tej samej grubości.
Nie wiadomo jaką pianę z jaką wełną porównują - ale dowodem na tendencyjność jest, że porównują wełnę, co ma gęstość 12kg/m3. Nie wiem co to za wełna - ja wybrałem MegarockPlus i ma on gęstość 28kg/m3. 12kg to kiepski styropian. (lepszy 13,5-15kg/m3). Likwidacja nieszczelności przy PUR - masz przykład w wątku Anny.

Wpisali w zaletach PUR _"Stanowi barierę dla wilgoci i nie dopuszcza do powstawania pleśni oraz grzybów"_ co dowodzi, że to piana zamkniętokomórkowa. Tylko wtedy koszty to jedna wielka ściema.

----------


## Kaizen

> Im więcej czytam, tym bardziej przekonuje mnie pianka, różnica w koszcie akceptowalna


Tu podobne rozważania. Wprawdzie w temacie PnG, gdzie piana ZK pozwala zrezygnować z dodatkowej hydroizolacji bo sama nią jest, to większość wniosków dotyczy też stropu i dachu.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Im więcej czytam, tym bardziej przekonuje mnie pianka, różnica w koszcie akceptowalna, a ryzyko błędów wykonawczych wydaje się mniejsze. 
> @Kemotxb, na moim miejscu dałbyś 35 cm pianki czy 20 pianki + 15 wełny?


nie mieszałbym pianki z wełną, albo to albo to. Na skosy żadnej wełny bo po kilku latach musi na nią zadziałać grawitacja i pozjeżdża. Tylko tej pianki tak grubo to też chyba przesada 35 cm to naprawdę dużo. Wg zapewnień mojego wykonawcy to 25 cm na strop jest w zupełności wystarczająco. Nie ma co porównywać pianki do wełny bo pianka to monolit, nie ma przerw, jest ciągłość i wypełnienie każdej szczeliny. Wełną tego nie zrobisz i tym samym mimo podobnej lambdy będzie cieplej.

----------


## kemot_p

> nie mieszałbym pianki z wełną, albo to albo to. Na skosy żadnej wełny bo po kilku latach musi na nią zadziałać grawitacja i pozjeżdża. Tylko tej pianki tak grubo to też chyba przesada 35 cm to naprawdę dużo. Wg zapewnień mojego wykonawcy to 25 cm na strop jest w zupełności wystarczająco. Nie ma co porównywać pianki do wełny bo pianka to monolit, nie ma przerw, jest ciągłość i wypełnienie każdej szczeliny. Wełną tego nie zrobisz i tym samym mimo podobnej lambdy będzie cieplej.


Hmm, czyli pianka pod samą membranę/deskowanie?
Też myślę, że 35 to dużo jak na piankę (tak jak pisałem planowałem 20 styropianu i 15 wełny), stąd ta grubość. 
Jak dam 25 cm to zostanie jeszcze do deskowania jakieś 10 cm - w związku z tym mogę:
1. obniżyć krokwie
2. nie robić nic i mieć pustą przestrzeń
3. położyć luźno 5-10 cm wełny na zasadzie "od przybytku głowa nie boli"

----------


## Kemotxb

Zostaw pustą przestrzeń, bynajmniej ja zostawiam. W projekcie pierwotnie miałem 16 cm murłata i 16 cm krokiew więc w sumie 32 cm minus zacios, realnie zostaje ok 30 cm na ocieplenie (15 cm luzem na stropie i 15 cm między krokwie) i zgodnie z tym co polecił mi wykonawca pianki warto zostawić te 5 cm na przestrzeń wentylacyjną jeśli jest membrana to w sam raz bo ona nie oszukujmy się zawsze coś zwisa i 5 cm luzu to nie jest dużo. Przy pełnym deskowaniu można zostawić mniejszą przestrzeń nawet te 2 cm. Ale jedno ale ... pianka nie jest równa więc jeśli wykonawca mówi że da warstwę 25 cm to jest to grubość minimalna i w większości miejsc będzie trochę więcej. Trzeba to wziąć pod uwagę.

----------


## kemot_p

To nawet dobrze się składa, bo chcąc wygospodarować 20 cm przestrzeni pod krokwiami majster musiałby kombinować z podniesieniem murłaty, lub odsunięciem w poziomie od skosu. A tak wyjdzie ok 15 cm i na piankę wystarczy.

----------


## Kaizen

> W projekcie pierwotnie miałem 16 cm murłata i 16 cm krokiew więc w sumie 32 cm minus zacios, realnie zostaje ok 30 cm na ocieplenie (15 cm luzem na stropie i 15 cm między krokwie)


Realnie zostaje mniej, bo murłaty nie montujesz na samej krawędzi. U mnie za murłatą wcisnąłem jeszcze 5cm styro o wysokości 20-22cm. A mam 30*, więc dosyć płaski dach - przy bardziej stromym będzie tam niżej.
Mostek jest na styku dach/ściana kolankowa nie do uniknięcia. Bo zostaje tu mało miejsca na izolację a do tego sporo mostków robi więźba o lambdzie 0,16 co nędznie wygląda w porównaniu np. ze styropianem 0,031.

Piana nie jest tu panaceum, bo OK ma gorsza lambdę i wcale tak fajnie się nie wciska w trudno dostępne miejsca. Tym bardziej, że nie można jej natryskiwać z bliska - więc ekipa nie włoży jej np. między murłatę a membranę i nie natryśnie ładnie całej tej powierzchni.

----------


## kemot_p

Ja będę chciał tak zgrać ekipy, żeby natrysk był przed położeniem membrany. Wówczas dostęp do okolic murłaty będzie łatwiejszy. W projekcie mam murłatę zlicowaną ze ścianą zewnętrzną więc z tyłu będzie sporo miejsca na pianę (mur ma 29 cm). @Kaizen, podasz namiary na firmę, która robiła Ci wycenę?

----------


## Kaizen

Jedna to:
topcoat.pl

Drugiej nie pamiętam - robiła Purinovą w Warszawie i okolicach.
Obydwie firmy wygooglane.

----------


## kemot_p

Do tej pierwszej pisałem, ale bez odzewu. Muszę podzwonić.
Dzięki.

----------


## Kemotxb

Ja też piankę będę natryskiwał tuż przed membraną, czyli jak już konstrukcja więźby będzie gotowa, więc powinno się dać ocieplić dość dokładnie. Do tego dochodzi ocieplenie górnej części ściany szczytowej (zamiast styropianu), oraz całą boczną część ściany szczytowej od strony strychowej. Co do ocieplenia murłat tzn tych końcowych to jest to problem ale wg wykonawcy pianki jest to do ogarnięcia i da się to zrobić tak by mostka nie było. Całą murłatę zatopi w piance  warstwą taką żeby zostało trochę "oddechu" pod membraną, powiedzmy 3 cm, a ten kawałek z boku tzn od okapu hm robi się tak że kupujesz płyty styropianu (tzn taki jaki ma być docelowy) i wyprowadzasz po jednej płycie w dół tak żeby na etapie budowy dachu był łatwiejszy dostęp. Tak mi to tłumaczono ... ale jak na razie tego nie widzę, jak zobaczę na żwyca to wtedy  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

Rozumiem, że tą piankę nad murlata i ścianą szczytową trzeba jakoś zabezpieczyć od promieni UV zanim dojdzie styropian z elewacji?

----------


## Kemotxb

Trzeba jakoś zabezpieczyć, wystarczy cokolwiek, nawet folia budowlana, tak żeby promienie nie sięgały pianki. Za jakieś 3 tygodnie się dowiem z czym i w czym problem będę miał  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

Przed majówkową labą wysłałem kilka zapytań o koszt ocieplenia pianką otwartokomorową o lambdzie 0037-0038. Dostałem odpowiedzi z 3 firm - ceny wahają się od 62,5 do 75 zł/m2 ocieplenia o grubości 25 cm. Wobec tych cen chyba dołożę jeszcze z 5 cm.

----------


## kemot_p

Kemotxb, możesz podać nazwę pianki jaką będziesz dawał u siebie? Chodzi mi głównie i parametry. Ja mam oferty na:
- purinova 0038 klasa niepalności F
- purex 0037 klasa E
- SealGuard 500 0037 klasa E
Nie pamiętam która, ale producent daje gwarancję 25 lat na parametry. Poza tym wykonawcy zgodnie twierdzą, że warstwa 25 cm jest w zupełności wystarczająca, dawanie więcej nie jest uzasadnione ekonomicznie. Co myślisz?

----------


## Kemotxb

Nie pamiętam jaka nazwa producenta ale chyba Purinova, ponoć z wyższej półki i również wykonawca mi mówił że dawanie warstwy więcej niż 25 cm jest mało opłacalne. Cena była podobna ok 65- 70 zł/mkw za taką grubość. Parametrów styropianu i pianki czy wełny i pianki nie ma co porównywać bo pianka daje jednolitą szczelną warstwę i to że ma współczynnik 0,038 to nie jest źle. Na pewno jest szczelniej niż układanie styro nawet na zakładkę to daje wg mnie przewagę no i nie ma niej warstwy żadnej np wylewki która hm chyba pogarsza izolację bo działa jak wielka chłodnica leżąca na styropianie.

----------


## kemot_p

Gdybym stosował styropian nie dawałbym na wierzch wylewki bo i po co. Niemniej jednak decyzja o zmianie ocieplenia na piankę to dobry pomysł.

----------


## Kemotxb

Sam styropian trzeba zabezpieczyć niestety, jak się ma strych nawet taki niewygodny to i tak trzeba chodzić po styropianie, a jak zatrzesz klejem i siatką to będzie za delikatnie i koniecznie jest zrobienie jakiejś cienkiej wylewki. Styropian musi być dociśnięty.

----------


## kemot_p

Znajomy tylko kleił dwie warstwy styro do siebie i do betonu bez siatki i kleju na wierzchu. Na stryszku też nie zacierał klejem, zrobił podłogę z osb na legarach nad styropianem. Ja w projekcie też nie mam kleju i siatki na ociepleniu stropu.

----------


## Sandek

> Gdybym stosował styropian nie dawałbym na wierzch wylewki bo i po co. Niemniej jednak decyzja o zmianie ocieplenia na piankę to dobry pomysł.


Wylewkę na taki styropian leje się z dwóch powodów. Pierwszy - zabezpiecza styropian podczas spaceru po nim, a drugi - zabezpiecza styropian przed gryzoniami...

Ponadto, gdzieś kiedyś wyczytałem że do uszczelnienia pianą więźba musi mieć odpowiednią wilgotność, tj. bardzo małą.  Z tego co kojarzę, chodziło o to, że piana zamknie szczelnie elementy wilgotnej jeszcze więźby co nie jest do końca dobre.  

Dlatego ja akurat zdecydowałem się na położenie styropianu na skosy i na powierzchnię płaską. Koszt materiału wyszedł bodajże ok. 5000zł (styropian + piana uszczelniająca + cement + piach z wodą, mieszadło, inne duperele). Dodatkowo obłożyliśmy styropianem wierzch ścian szczytowych. Robocizna we własnym zakresie.  Powierzchnia, ok. 100 mkw.  Ok. 3-4tyg roboty we dwie / trzy osoby "po godzinach".  Dach dwuspadowy.

----------


## kemot_p

W ten sposób to pewnie zadbaliscie o każdy szczegół, każde newralgiczne miejsce zostało należycie ocieplone. Ja jestem zdany na dokładność ekipy, więc wybór padł na piankę.

----------


## Kemotxb

Pianka ta otwartokomórkowa uwalnia wilgoć z drzewa tzn nie zamyka go szczelnie, to już mi się wydaje że styropian bardziej może zrobić termos wokół więźby.

----------


## kemot_p

Kemotxb, opisz wrażenia i wrzuć jakieś fotki, jak już będziesz po pianowaniu.
W jaki sposób rozwiążesz kwestię użytkowego stryszku?

----------


## Kemotxb

Ten stryszek to taki super użytkowy to nie będzie, kąt dachu mam 40 st i kalenica będzie na wysokości ok 1,6m  więc nie za wysoko i chodzić się będzie dało tylko schylonemu i w dodatku tylko środkiem. Muszę zrobić jakąś podłogę wiszącą na legarach tak by nie deptać pianki i w sumie to jeszcze nie wiem jak to będzie wyglądało. Położyłbym styropian i zrobił wylewkę ... byłoby łatwiej, ale no cóż muszę tą pianką no i kombinować. Jakiś plus tego będzie bo będzie przestrzeń wentylacyjna między podłogą a pianką, no i tym samym apartament dla gryzoni  :bash:

----------


## kemot_p

U mnie dach 42 stopnie, wg projektu w szczycie stryszku ma być ok. 2,10 m, więc może na jakieś graty da się wygospodarować przestrzeń.
A dlaczego jesteś skazany na piankę?

----------


## Kemotxb

Skazany na piankę bo mam krzywo wylane skosy, powichrowane  i się nie da nich położyć styropianu (w sumie to i nawet wełny się nie da) bo nierówności sięgają kilku cm, więc będę piankował i już nie chcę kombinować tylko zrobić całość w piance. Ekipa od pianki i tak weźmie kasę za przyjazd i robotę skosów więc te dodatkowe 55 mkw ocieplenia nie powinno być problemem, przy okazji chlapną też komin i ściany szczytowe od środka i górę. Do ewentualnego położenia styro na płaskiej części znów bym musiał szukać kogoś później lać wylewkę ... nie chce  mi się. Zapiankuję całość, ekipa od dachu zrobi podłogę, deski już mam ... to chyba najrozsądniejsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## kemot_p

Hmm, takie historie. A od spodu, tzn. sufit poddasza masz równy?

----------


## Kemotxb

Jest równy, ale w iluś tam miejscach były niedowibrowane dziury że zbrojenie było widać. Musiałem cały strop poprawiać zarówno od dołu jak i od góry ... kilka tys zł jestem w plecy. Za tą kasę ociepliłbym strop.

----------


## Kemotxb

No i pianowanie zrobione. Producent pianki to UltraPur, ponoć wyższa półka, warstwa nie mniejsza niż 20 cm, pogrubiona na kanałach rekuperacji, współczynnik U dla stropu to 0,19 W/mkwK, do tego ścianki szczytowe warstwa 10 cm w tym górna część, dla ścianki U=0,38. Murłaty opianowane tzn nadlane tak by było minimum 5 cm. Pianka bardzo fajna w dotyku, delikatna, napompowana powietrzem, trochę dziwny zapach ma ale wietrzeje powoli, nie palna, sama gaśnie po zdjęciu płomienia. Wszystko tzn cały strop, skosy, murłaty, szpilki, ściany szczytowe, wyłaz dookoła, komin - zostało pokryte pianką. Łącznie było ok 120 mkw stropu plus 8 mkw ścianek. Gwarancja producenta 20 lat. Czas wykonania ok 5h. Dorzucam fotki.

----------


## Kaizen

> współczynnik U dla stropu to 0,19 W/mkwK,


No to nędza. Nie spełnia WT2017 bo wymóg jest min 0,18W/m2K.
Ile kosztował taki luksus?

----------


## Kemotxb

No fajnie 0,18 W/m2K dla jakiej przegrody ? Czym to osiągniesz ? Dając 30 cm styropianu 0,31 osiągniesz U na poziomie 0,10 W/m2K ... ale miejscowo nie na całości. Styropian nie będzie szczelnie dolegał do stropu tak jak pianka, nie będzie też tworzył jednej płyty, nie będzie w stanie uszczelnić murłat, wyłazu. A w ociepleniu właśnie to się liczy najbardziej, nie grubość a jakość. Przecież można położyć paczkę (1m3) styropianu na stropie i powiedzieć, że masz w tym miejscu U= 0,08, ale przy całym stropie ma się to nijak do strat ciepła. Policz strop uwzględniając szczeliny których nie doszczelnisz styropianem a U wyjdzie zupełnie inne. Pianka tania nie jest, ale w moim przypadku była jednym rozwiązaniem.

----------


## kemot_p

> No i pianowanie zrobione. Producent pianki to UltraPur, ponoć wyższa półka, warstwa nie mniejsza niż 20 cm, pogrubiona na kanałach rekuperacji, współczynnik U dla stropu to 0,19 W/mkwK, do tego ścianki szczytowe warstwa 10 cm w tym górna część, dla ścianki U=0,38. Murłaty opianowane tzn nadlane tak by było minimum 5 cm. Pianka bardzo fajna w dotyku, delikatna, napompowana powietrzem, trochę dziwny zapach ma ale wietrzeje powoli, nie palna, sama gaśnie po zdjęciu płomienia. Wszystko tzn cały strop, skosy, murłaty, szpilki, ściany szczytowe, wyłaz dookoła, komin - zostało pokryte pianką. Łącznie było ok 120 mkw stropu plus 8 mkw ścianek. Gwarancja producenta 20 lat. Czas wykonania ok 5h. Dorzucam fotki.(...)]


Super, fajnie że pamiętałeś i wrzuciłeś fotki. Gratuluję ocieplenia - wizualnie wygląda to fajnie - czegoś takiego oczekuję u siebie  :smile:  Rozumiem, że na płaskiej części masz rozłożone kanały WM - sam będę chciał tak zsynchronizować ekipy dekarzy, pianki i od wentylacji, żeby ta od wentylacji położyła kanały na strychu, a resztę prac po tynkach, potem piana i membrana. A właśnie - jak pianowałeś to miałeś już membranę, bo ja chciałbym dawać ją już po natrysku. I ostatnie pytanie - podłoga na strychu. Czy będziesz na tą piankę rozkładał jeszcze np. wełnę czy lepiej żeby między deskami/płytą osb a pianką była przestrzeń powietrza?

----------


## Kemotxb

Fotki mogę dodać jeszcze jak będą potrzebne. Wg fachowca od ocieplenia warstwa grubsza niż 20 cm jest ekonomicznie nieopłacalna, można było dać warstwę 10 cm grubszą ale niewiele bym przez to osiągnął, a zapłacił dwa razy tyle. Na piankę już nic nie daję, zakrywam to deskami i pod nimi ma być wentylacja, dlatego też nie daję płyt osb, szczeliny między deskami będą idealne wentylować, z resztą powierzchnia pianki jest nierówna i dość delikatna, gdybyś stanął na niej to noga wpadnie. Kanały wentylacji zostały nadlane tak by i na nich była warstwa minimum 20 cm. Bardzo ciężko zgrać ekipy ze sobą, tych od wentylacji, a zwłaszcza dekarzy i tych od pianowania, ciągle przeszkadzała nam pogoda, lało prawie miesiąc i tym samym przekładane było 5 razy. Wymagania co do pianki są duże, nie może być wiatru dużego, strop musi być suchy (mniej niż 15 %), drzewo również suche (mniej niż 12 %), tak więc po tych deszczach strop i drzewo schły kilka dni. Przed pianką pomiar temperatury powierzchni stropu oraz wilgotności. Najpierw zrobiliśmy skosy i równocześnie przykrywaliśmy membraną, najpierw jedna strona później druga, a na koniec ścianki szczytowe i  pozioma część stropu w stronę wyłazu.

----------


## Kemotxb

A  i piankę kładzie się dwuwarstwowo, pierwsza warstwa to warstwa szczepna, rośnie do połowy wysokości planowanej, druga warstwa to wyrównanie. Maksymalnie 10 cm w jednej warstwie inaczej zaczyna pęcznieć za bardzo i pęka. Ogólnie przypomina to taką jakby kołdrę, wypełnioną powietrzem, każda komórka zawiera powietrze, a na wierzchniej warstwie tworzy się taka skórka ochronna.

----------


## kemot_p

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.
Mnie też wykonawca pianki przekonał do warstwy 20 cm. 
Mam świadomość, że ciężko będzie zgrać postawienie więźby, położenie kanałów WM, pianowanie i montaż membrany, ale nie ukrywam, że o taką kolejność prac będę walczył, mam nadzieję że się uda  :smile: 
U mnie na strych też pewnie pójdą deski, bo trąc z własnego drewna na szalowanie stropów dorzucę jeszcze ze 2-3 m3 ponad to co jest w projekcie.
Jak masz jakieś jeszcze zdjęcia to wrzucaj, pokażę wykonawcy czego oczekuję.

----------


## Kemotxb

Mnie trochę desek zostało, trochę dokupiłem, ważne żeby było po czym chodzić. Belki poprzeczne są ważne, ze względu na rozpiętości, ja chciałem żeby nie było żadnej podpory na środku ale niestety się to nie udało, mimo grubej belki to występowało lekkie ugięcie. Co do zgrania ekip to kontrłaty trzeba przygotować wcześniej przed pianowaniem, u mnie ekipa dekarzy marudziła że nie mają co robić, ale jak pianownicy skończyli połowę jednego skosu to później zrobił się nadmiar prac. No i problem ściany kolankowej i wieńca ... niestety nie umiałem go inaczej rozwiązać jak tylko przykładanie deski okręconej streczem i tak zrobiła ekipa od pianki. Przykładali deskę do czoła wieńca i wypełniali pianką przestrzeń między murłatą a deską, wychodziło to całkiem nieźle. Mam gotowe do ocieplenia elewacji zewnętrznej. Jak przyjedzie ekipa od ociepleń to przytną nierówności pianki PIR nożykiem i przykleją płyty styropianowe na piankę do mocowania. Jeden z problemów  to zabezpieczenie wystającej PIR przez słońcem ... bez drabiny ciężko się dostać.

----------


## kemot_p

To jeszcze cię o coś zapytam, a mianowicie o długość skosu i czy dałoby się wykonać natrysk już po montażu membrany, sięgając że strychu do okolic murłaty? Jeden z wykonawców taką kolejność sugeruje, powątpiewają jednocześnie, że uda mi się zgrać ekipy, zapewnić odpowiednią wilgotność drewna, pogodę, itp, żeby natrysk był przed montażem membrany. Co o tym myślisz?

----------


## Kemotxb

Nie da się wykonać natrysku piany po położeniu membrany, przynajmniej na skosie. U mnie długość skosu to było jakieś 240 cm od początku do wieńca. Fizycznie nie da się tego wykonać bo nie sięgniesz ręką i pistoletem, poza tym natrysk musi się odbywać z określonej odległości. No i jeszcze taka sprawa że, przy pianowaniu unosi się taka mgiełka i może ona źle wpływać na membranę, zatykać pory albo coś. Niby się natryskuje piankę bezpośrednio na membranę i nic się nie dzieje ale ja jakoś tego nie widzę. Płaską część stropu owszem można próbować, ale dla operatora pistoletu to męczarnia, nie dość że ma maskę pełnotwarzową z pochłaniaczem, to jeszcze pełne ubranie, pod membraną jest gorąco i duszno ... będzie się z nich lał pot i konieczne będą przerwy no i robota gorzej szła będzie. Gdybym miał coś robić jeszcze raz to zabezpieczyłbym strop i drzewo przed deszczem czarną folią budowlaną układając jak membranę przybijając łatami. To kupa roboty ale innego wyjścia nie ma.

----------


## kemot_p

Jakiś czas temu wysłałem mój projekt do wyceny ocieplenia skosów. Jeden z wykonawców, zajmujący się ociepleniem różnymi metodami, zasugerował, że w przypadku ocieplenia od góry stropu żelbetowego (u mnie będzie po zmianie żelbetowo-ceramiczny) niekoniecznie musi być pianka, że ocieplenie wełną też będzie ok. Wełna podczas ocieplania nie będzie opadać (tak jak to ma miejsce w przypadku ocieplania od dołu), mniej szans więc na błędy wykonawcze. Zasugerował przy tym, żeby zamienić zaprojektowaną warstwę styropianu na wełnę (styropian może krawędziować) - czyli dać pod krokwie 20 cm wełny i 15 pomiędzy. Stryszek ocieplić później, po wykonaniu dachu i rozłożeniu rur do WM. Co Wy na to? Dla którego materiału - wełny czy piany - więźba dachowa i strop musi być suchszy? Czy wełna nie zawilgotnieje od stropu?

----------


## marcin_5

Myślę, że z tą wełną w tym przypadku, to nie głupi pomysł. Pierwszą warstwę pod krokwiami będzie łatwo położyć. Jak jeszcze krokwi nie ma zamontowanych, to można nawet rozwijać z wałka na dachu.
Jak się boisz o zawilgocenie wełny, to można rozciągnąć folię paroizolacyjną na stropie, to żaden wydatek.

Jeżeli zdecydowałbyś się na wełnę, to ja na Twoim miejscu brałbym skalną bo szklana może pofrunąć na wietrze.

----------


## kemot_p

> Myślę, że z tą wełną w tym przypadku, to nie głupi pomysł. 
> (...)
> Jeżeli zdecydowałbyś się na wełnę, to ja na Twoim miejscu brałbym skalną bo szklana może pofrunąć na wietrze.


No właśnie nie wiem, czy to dobry pomysł. Czy wełna może stykać się z cegłą/betonem? Poczekam, może wypowie się jakiś doradca.
Pisząc o pofrunięciu masz na myśli podczas rozkładania, czy kiedy?

----------


## marcin_5

Tak, chodziło mi o rozkładanie. Docelowo pewnie i tak wełna na krańcach skosu betonowego będzie otoczona styropianem przyklejonym od muru aż do membrany i dodatkowo osłonięty podbitką.

----------


## kemot_p

> Tak, chodziło mi o rozkładanie. Docelowo pewnie i tak wełna na krańcach skosu betonowego będzie otoczona styropianem przyklejonym od muru aż do membrany i dodatkowo osłonięty podbitką.


No tak, ocieplenie skosów (cokolwiek nim będzie) powinno być połączone ze styropianem na ścianach zewnętrznych.

----------


## Kemotxb

Wełna nie nadaje się na układanie inne jak tylko w poziomie. Na skosach będzie zjeżdżać bo grawitacja zrobi swoje, do tego wilgoć i zmiany temperatury, rozszerzalność temperaturowa, drewno kurczyć się będzie i rozszerzać a wełna nie i to powoduje powolne ściąganie jej w dół, milimetr po milimetrze. Nawet jak ją zadrutujesz to szczeliny będą. Nie wiem co wszyscy z tą wełną mają, kogo bym nie zapytał to po 10-12 latach wywala ją z domu a inni się w nią pakują. O co tutaj biega ?

----------


## kemot_p

Ile osób tyle opinii. Już mam niezły mętlik w głowie. Chyba trzeba podjąć jakąś decyzję i się jej trzymać bez względu na głosy z zewnątrz  :tongue:

----------


## kemot_p

Ostatecznie na skosy zdecydowałem się na pianę PUR, lambda 0037, klasa palności E, warstwa 25 cm. Cześć płaska będzie ocieplana później i tutaj zastanawiam się nad styropianem, na który dałbym płyty osb.

----------


## toommm

to chyba najszczelniejsza izolacja teraz , dobry wybór  moim zdaniem

----------


## R90

A można łączyć ze sobą pianę i styro? W sensie boki piana a płaska część styro?

----------


## kemot_p

> A można łączyć ze sobą pianę i styro? W sensie boki piana a płaska część styro?


A czemu nie - przecież to dwie różnie powierzchnie. 
Niektóry ocieplają skosy dając styropian na beton, a potem na styropian jeszcze wełnę, ale to co pytasz to inna sytuacja.
Ja mam ocieplone skosy pianą, nie podjąłem jeszcze decyzji czym będę ocieplał podłogę strychu.

----------


## מרכבה

Sam EPS' siata i klej. pod sam wierzch krokwi, izolacja betonowego stropu nad poddaszem, to bułka z masełkiem,  jedna sobota i ogarnięty cały strop.

----------

